# How much for egg share (as donor) in clinics in the north?



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi,

We are looking into egg share as donors but would love details of any clinics in the north of England that offer it Eg. cost and whether you would recommend them.

I know that there is a clinic in Darlington, Middlesborough and Newcastle - any info would be really appreciated.

Thanks girls,

Bec


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Care Manchester also offer Egg Share - £604 for a cycle with no extra help (ICSI etc) - the prices are going up in Sept butI can't see it going up by much


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It depends how far north you are 

Check out this link if you haven't done so already

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63791.0

I went to Cromwell Darlington (Now called LWC Darlington) to egg share. But check their contracts very carefully when it comes to costs.

Vicki x


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks Iccle one and MrsRedcap, thats really useful.  If anyone else can tell me what they have paid and any recommendations at clinics anywhere from the Cheshire area all the way up to Newcastle it would be really useful.

Thanks all,

Bec


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

One thing to consider when choosing your clinic is that there wil be at least 3 early morning scans that you have to attend which if you go somewhere very far from home will mean an overnight in a hotel too.

I would recommed Care Manchester - they have been great with me


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Iccle one i only paid £500 for egg share at Notts   I know its going up but not by that much i dont think


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aah yeah sorry - I tend to lump it together, £500 for the IVF and the HFEA fee of £104.50


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh thats ok then thought you were paying more then


----------



## becs_ (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, we're going to look into it.  I'm sure I'll be back soon looking for more advice!

Thanks again,

Becs


----------

